# ist das noch fair???



## nils (10. Februar 2002)

Jetzt hab ich mich einigermaßen wacker (und fast ohne krank sein) durch die Klausuren geschlagen und dann ist der Freilauf, den ich vor ca. 10 Tagen in der Klausurvorbereitung geschrottet hab gerade nicht lieferbar!!!

Wo bleibt da die Gerechtigkeit?

Gibt es das überhaupt?

Ich hab noch ein bis drei Wochen Zeit, der Frage auf den Grund zu gehen...

Nils, der das, wie vieles in letzter Zeit, nicht versteht...


----------



## nobs (10. Februar 2002)

hi nils
gibt´s kein leih hinterrad?????
oder aus dem alten bike eins ausbauen
gruß nobs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lemma (10. Februar 2002)

was genau is denn ein freilauf ??
hab ich sowas auch na meinem bike ?


----------



## nils (10. Februar 2002)

Moin allerseits,

@nobs: wird schwierig, mein altes Teil hat keine Discaufnahme und der Rahmen keine Cantie Sockel und nur mit Vorderbremse is auch irgendwie komisch...

@lemma: Der Freilauf ist das Teil, wo dein Ritzelpacket drauf sitzt und es dir ermöglicht rückwärts zu treten, oder es rollen zu lassen. Bei Shimano ist in diesem Teil auch noch die Lagerschale integriert. Kurz, wenn das Teil bricht geht nicht mehr viel...

Man könnte ja jetzt auf die Idee kommen einfach einen anderen Freilauf (XT oder sowas) einzubauen, aber auf die Deore Discnaben passt nur der Deorediscnabenfreilauf 
Naja, jetzt muß ich halt ausschlafen, rumlümmeln, fernsehschauen und von der Rohloff träumen...


----------



## nobs (11. Februar 2002)

Moin Nils,
und warum nicht aus dem Netz ist in drei bis vier Tagen da auf jeden fall vorm nächsten Wochenende z.B. H&S Bikeversand

Deore 9-fach Nabe HR FH-M 510  Modell: 2002 
gedichtete Hinterradnabe 

Lochzahl:  32 Loch36 Loch   Farbe:  schwarzsilber   20,00  Euro


----------



## nils (11. Februar 2002)

Nabend nobs!

Die Teile sind schon bestellt und kosten mich aufgrund der Bico-Plus-Verscheißteilgarantie keinen Pfennig bzw. Cent  
Außerdem ist, wenn alles gut läuft, und das hoffe ich jetzt mal, bis am Wochenende die Speedhub da     

freufreufreufreufreufreufreuvielleichtaucheinbißchenspinnfreufreufreufreufreurfreunewahrscheinlichtotalspinnfreufreufreurfreufreu

Nils, der jetzt gar nicht mehr ruhig schlafen kann...


----------



## tobi (11. Februar 2002)

So Probleme mit dem Freilauf kenn ich. An meinen Sau teueren Mavic Crosslink Disc ist er jetzt schon zum 2. mal kaputt. Zum Glück kann ich trotzdem noch fahren - die Kette läuft nur manchmal nicht zurück!!
Sobald ich wieder Geld hab gibt neue Laufräder die was halten.

Braucht jemand ein Satz Mavic Crosslink Disc???


----------



## nobs (12. Februar 2002)

Hi Nils, Glückwunsch zur Speedhub gute Entscheidung Ich wünschte nur mein Gelbeutel könnte sich auch so entscheiden 

gruß nobs der noch keine Speedhub hat


----------



## nils (12. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *Hi Nils, Glückwunsch zur Speedhub gute Entscheidung Ich wünschte nur mein Gelbeutel könnte sich auch so entscheiden
> *



Danke Nobs, mein Geldbeutel hat sich auch nicht freiwillig dazu entschieden. Er wurde von mir erpesst, äh, ausgepr..  ach wie auch immer, ich kanns kaum noch erwarten...
Wenns fertig ist meld ich mich

Gruß, Nils.


----------

